# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriyeden Hatayın Reyhanlı ilçesine gelen Nayıf Abdo Zahir Abu Ekrem ile söyleşi

## ceyda

201328_nayifabdozahir.jpgSuriye’nin Hama bölgesinde yaşayan Nayıf Abdo Zahir Abu Ekrem türlü zorluklardan geçerek Türkiye’ye gelmiş.

Nayıf Abdo Zahir Abu Ekrem: Suriye’nin Hama İli El-Rif bölgesindenim.

ORSAM: Türkiye’ye geliş nedeninizi ve geliş sürecinizi anlatır mısınız?

Nayıf Abdo Zahir Abu Ekrem: 6 çocuğumdan ikisi ve bir torunum hayatını kaybetti. Bunun üzerine kızlarımı, gelinlerimi ve torunlarımı alarak Türkiye’ye geldim. Bir kamyonete bindik. Birkaç ev eşyası ve gıda malzemesiyle yollar düştük. Hama ile Türkiye sınırı arasında 130 km’lik bir mesafe var. Bölgemizde yüzlerce insan bombardıman sonucu hayatını kaybetti. Bunun üzerine herkes bizim gibi on binlerce insan göç etti. Benzinin olmaması, yolların bozukluğu gibi birçok olumsuz etken vardı. Ana yollarda ulaşım imkanı yok. Ulaşım için köy yolları kullanılıyor. Ayrıca Ceyş El Hür’ün olmadığı bazı bölgelerde çeteler ve hırsızlar var. Oradan geçen insanları sorguluyor, fazla eşyası olanların eşyalarını alıyorlar. İnsanlara uzun süre yol vermiyorlar. Saatlerce bekletiyorlar. Yaralı birçok insan yollarda ilkel bir şekilde tedavi ediliyor. Bazılarına ise ilkel bir tedavi bile uygulanamıyor. Bombardıman bölgesinde yaşanmaz. Ama oradan kurtulup sınıra gelene kadar da hayatınızı kaybetme ihtimaliniz var. Yaralılar kan kaybından, diğer insanlar ise hastalıktan ölüyorlar. Uçaklar yollarda oluşan kalabalık bir topluluk gördüğü anda bombalamaya başlıyorlar. Uzaktan top atışları yapılıyor. Türkiye sınırına 20 km kala top atışları bitiyor. Zira bu bölge Ceyş El Hür’ün elinde. İdlib’in tüm kırsal kesimi kurtarılmış ise de şehir merkezinde hala Beşşar güçleri var. Yol boyunca çocuklara kuru ekmek ve peynirden başka bir şey yediremedik. Durup dinlenme, sıcak bir yemek bulma imkansızdı. Bunun için ne vaktimiz vardı ne de güvende olabileceğimiz bir yer.

Kaynak: orsam

----------

